# pc with in 80k.....in hyderabad..ctc..vry urgent



## kkr (Jul 7, 2010)

Can I have any suggestions from our experts to build a pc in 80 k...
i need configurations from both intel and amd......
i need it for high end gaming, watching hd tv, working on .maya, converting from 3d to 4d.......etc
i need them in hyderabad only.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 7, 2010)

Intel Core i7 930 @ 13.5k
Msi X58 Pro-E @ 10k
2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.2k
Sapphire HD5850 * 2 @ 30k
WD cavier blue 500GB @ 2k
Cooler master GX-650W @ 5.5k
Nzxt M59 @ 3.8k
Benq 24" G2420 lcd @ 11.3k

Total-81.3k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i7 930 @ 13.5k
> Msi X58 Pro-E @ 10k
> *2GB DDR3 1333MHz * 2 @ 5.2k*
> *Sapphire HD5850 * 2 @ 30k*
> ...



change these: 

1. a lot of 6Gb ram kits available. get the value ones. priced at 7k or maybe less.

2. get 2 X HD5770 from MSI HAWX. that will be better. & cheaper.

3. better get the 750W model or 650W from Corsair.

4. get CM 690 II if going for Xfire. offers better cooling. M59 got some problem with Xfire. also will need extra fan to keep the beast cool.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 7, 2010)

Fill this up so we can suggest you a good config!

1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
A:
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better  performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:
5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A:
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:
7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the  screen you want?
A:
8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an  assembler? 
A:
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:
11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations?
A:
12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops  from other city/states?
A:
14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## Cilus (Jul 7, 2010)

You said, you are going to work in Maya and other editing stuff...
Then go for the new AMD based 6 core processors as they will give you a little better performance in those applications.

Since you are going for a high end graphics card, the gaming performance will be same (almost) for both the processors, but multitasking will be better with the AMD X6 processors

Here goes AMD based config:

Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
ECS 890GXM-A @ 7.5k or MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB (32 MB Cache) @ 3.4k
NZXT M59 @ 3.8k
FSP Everest 80 Plus 900W @ 7.8k
MSI HD5870 1GB GDDR5 LIGHTNING @ 23.5k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
Keyboard & Mouse: Gigabyte GKM7500 @ 1.9k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 1k


Total is around 80k.

Reason:
1. Processor: A 6 core processor is always good for editing work as the software you mentioned are heavily multithreaded and can take advantage of all the 6 cores

2. Mobo: The motherboards from ECS and MSI are high performing with military grade capacitor, good overclocker and having plenty of upgrade options.They are having USB3 and SATA 3 support. They also support Crossfire, so in future you can add another 5 series card to boost the performance.

3.Graphics card: Currently HD 5870 is more than enough for playing games in 1920X1024 or full HD resolution. You don't need Crossfire for now. In future if you feel you need more power, add another one.

4. Ram: The applications mentioned by you, mainly Maya, required lots of RAM, more ram so greater performance.

5. PSU: may be 900W is overkill. But suggestion is go for at least 750W PSU. But the price difference from Cooler Master/Corsair 750W PSU is mere few hundred bucks, so suggested this one. This one will be future proof for a long time.


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2010)

A 550W PSU is fine. Why so much, will he go multi-GPU..?

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

Also regarding the GX series. This should open all your eyes. Though it is for the 750W unit, am sure the lower ones are just as worse.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

erm kkr is it really inevitably urgent . coz you could more for ur money in sep first week.

well i think u should go for AMD x6. 

for psu get hx series from corsair.

and i think you should go for an ips panel monitor try and find dell s2209wa for 14k.

and i agree wth sam.


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2010)

^^
You should be able to get a DELL 24" within 14K.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2010)

IMO op should first tell what is his main purpose gaming or rendering..if gaming then i7 if rendering then x6..

asigh thanks for cm eyeopener.....i think cm will never improve
from this i remember piyush baba has also bought gx 550w

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




Cilus said:


> Since you are going for a high end graphics card,* the gaming performance will be same (almost) for both the processors*, but multitasking will be better with the AMD X6 processors



I DISAGREE 

i think that there will be performance difference in gaming between  i7 930 or phenom 2 x6 1090t while going with high end graphics card..
i think that performance difference will decrease with low end graphic card....(correct me if i am wrong, but i saw it in reviews asigh)


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2010)

*Jaskanwar*, please stop posting in hindi. It is quite irritating to read. Now what you wrote after the "I Disagree", makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2010)

i am really sorry if that was irritating
i will never post in hindi from now on...
edited my post....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Phenom II X6 would be a better choice as slightly lower FPS in gaming doesn't matter that much but slower apps do bother a lot. Besides, a slightly overclocked X6 will not compromise the gaming performance a lot compared to intel cre i5/i7 with the powerful gfx card(s).

I would suggest going for an IPS panel too, just 4-5k more and it would be much better for gaming & maya etc.



kkr said:


> converting from 3d to 4d.



Can you elaborate on that please!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jaskanwar, it is ok. 
Actually these forums are place for people from all over the regions of India, and many of them are not knowing Hindi or other regional languages and may feel offended.
I think that is the only reason Asigh asked you not to post in Hindi. You can always communicate with PM in your preferable language.

And 


> I DISAGREE
> 
> i think that there will be performance difference in gaming between  i7  930 or phenom 2 x6 1090t while going with high end graphics card..
> i think that performance difference will decrease with low end graphic  card



I said the performance will be almost same with core i7. When you are playing games in a resolution say, 1920X1024, then the graphics card matters most as the CPU starts to bottleneck due to the huge amount of data need to be transferred in unit time.
If you look at the gaming chart in Guru3D, you will find out at the resolution mentioned, even a Core i7 980 and Phenom II X6 1090T performs almost same (may 5 to 10 fps difference in 980's favor) where as in lower resolution, core i7 980 is having a superb edge over others in most of the games.



> A 550W PSU is fine. Why so much, will he go multi-GPU..?




The OP suggested he may go for multi-GPU, so I suggested this 900W one.

And Asigh, after all of your suggestion I'm gonna sell my Zeb PSU and going for a premium one. I am planning for Crossfire also. Now you have long experience with Crossfire, so suggest me something. I will all the overclocking (over heating) and other experiments to my system. In fact I have also shortlisted the FSP PSU I have suggested the OP. Please share your valuable feedback.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 8, 2010)

a HD5770 crossfire > HD5870. To drive this crossfire, i think a TX650 would be good, also leaves some room to be on the safer side

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

Phenom II X6 1055T  @ 10.1k  (Can be easily OCed to 3.2Ghz on the stock HSF)
MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k, not sure if it supports crossfire @ 8X
GSkill Ripjaws 4GB kit @ 6.5K
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB (32 MB Cache) @ 3.4k
CM 690 Advanced II @ 5.4 k
CORSAIR TX650 @ 6.7K
MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 LIGHTNING @ 9.5K
MSI HD5770 1GB GDDR5 LIGHTNING @ 9.5K
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
Keyboard & Mouse: Gigabyte GKM7500 @ 1.9k
LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 1k

Total comes to 72.5 K

Leaves you with 7.5K,  buy a APC 1.1KVA UPS @ 5.1K


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> a HD5770 crossfire > HD5870. To drive this crossfire, i think a TX650 would be good, also leaves some room to be on the safer side



yes a TX650W will be just the sweet spot.



pulsar_swift said:


> Phenom II X6 1055T  @ 10.1k  (Can be easily OCed to 3.2Ghz on the stock HSF)
> *MSI 890GXM-G65 @7.2k, not sure if it supports crossfire @ 8X*
> GSkill Ripjaws 4GB kit @ 6.5K
> *Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB (32 MB Cache) @ 3.4k*
> ...



1. yes it supports X8+X8 Xfire.
2. get WD Black 1Tb. 
3. its HAWX. lightning is the HD5830/5850 & so on.


----------



## kkr (Jul 8, 2010)

1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to   say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of   systems  are capable of doing that)
A:i use it for maya, flash...3d to 4d conversion...etc and games also....i need it for both them ....
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better   performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:80-85k is max, if i will get a real solid future proof i can afford up to 100k.......
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:is it necessary to overclock even after going for such a hughe configuration....?
5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
Ap 64 bit and may be win 7 also
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1-2 tb
7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the   screen you want?
A:24inch with full hd...if any led screens are there....no lcd..
8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?   (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current   performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:5+
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an   assembler? 
A:yup....
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:i have money at this moment...but some of our friends in this post are saying to wait until september..., have to decide if there will be a huge price drop in sep...
11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"   configurations?
A:i have already 3 pcs and 2 laptps...i need definitely future proof configuration as i am sick with current pc's...all are dual core and amd athlon..
12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include   in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:no...i need a complete assistance
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops   from other city/states?
A:i live in hyderabad and yup i m open to buy from other states..if there is a huge change in price from there to hyderabad
14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:i need complete pc for multi purpose ...gaming is as important as multimedia for me...so i need latest processor with high end graphics card....i am confused on deciding processor, as some are saying amd phenom x6 1090 and some i7 930...., even graphics card also ...should i go for high end single gpu or dual gpu's?

note: this rig must be future proof....so pls select the best configuration.....and at the same time high end one


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

> Jaskanwar, please stop posting in hindi. It is quite irritating to read.


 
 it hurts a lot coming from a delhite. you could have just said you are notwell versed in it, but irrirtating is way too much for ur mother tounge. respect it.


coming back the topic, dell 24" IPS panel for 14k no way. really is there one. for animation and design purposes ips are better , tn panel at 14k wud be waste of money dont u think?

and i seriuously disagree with jaskanwarji, sir as the days come closer and closer i7930 is becoming a fools purchase for that pricepoint.

so even if for highend gaming , AMD is the way to go if buying before sep.

i dont see any point in buying i7 930 just 50-60 days before its death .


----------



## kkr (Jul 8, 2010)

aby geek said:


> erm kkr is it really inevitably urgent . coz you could more for ur money in sep first week.
> 
> well i think u should go for AMD x6.
> 
> ...


  well are there any major price drops in september?

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

well is it right.....? *i was adviced by some of my friends as "if we go for intel i7 i was asked to go for normal gpu as games will be good in intel cpu....where as if we go for x6 i was askd to go for very good solid gpu as it equals intel i7...for it also they told that there is slight advantage in amd bcoz multi threading is good in amd and for muli media it will be good...."* how far is it true....?

also which is ideal ?going for X fire gpu or a single high end gpu is enough....?money not an issue in this case....as i am in desperate need of a untouchable rig for atleast few years....

what's the cost of i7 980x.....?is it good than x6 1090?i heard it is around 40k+...


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2010)

> HD5770 crossfire > HD5870. To drive this crossfire, i think a TX650 would be good, also leaves some room to be on the safer side




No Pulsur it is not true. 2 5770 in crossfire is better than HD 5850, but not better than HD 5870. Just checked the guru3d review. There are also some simple reasons also

a single 5770 has 800 stream processor, 40 texture unit and 16 ROP unit with 128 bit memory bus.
a single HD 5870 has 1600 stream processor, 80 Texture unit and 32 ROP with 256 bit memory bandwidth. 
So doubling a HD 5770 will just match the Stream processor, texture Unit and ROp unit count of a HD 5870. 
Now it is a proven truth that, 2 cards in crossfire, never doubles the performance, it is near to double, say 1.XX time increase in performance.
secondly the The motherboard, when in Xfire mode will operate in X8 mode, reducing the GPU bandwidth. So single HD 5870 cannot be beaten by 5770 is Xfire, but it definitely beats HD 5850. The negetive points are
increase in thermal and noise level as well as in Power requirement.
You are also closing the option of adding another card without selling oe of them.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 8, 2010)

not much price drops but just effect of new processors coming leads to price drops.

i7 930 phases out and the i7 950 takes it places. and hopefully it will be a few hundred rupees cheaper than x6 1090t.

the date wch is doing right now is 29 aug. but it will take time to reflect in india.so thats why i said  september.

if it is urgent no harm done. just buy the cheapest mobo and proccy wch are great performer. and then upgrade in april 2011 to intel sandy bidge or amd bulldozer.

in this you would be searching for best performing parts that last u 8 mnths. 

why i say spend less cause we dont know what price/performance ratio 2011 lineups will bring to the fore.

you might be able to get an intel 6 core i7 970 , at around rupees 28k , but that is arnd end of q3 2010.
 core i7 980x costs 58000 in india , makes no sense and outta ya budget.
its price should drop when 990x comes in dec.

so if going for bloomfield , buy in sep. if u cant wait get lynfield or AMD.

umm lets say dont spend more than 15-20k on mobo and proc tgther, save up and upgrade in april or whenever the 2011 products are avbl.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> No Pulsur it is not true. 2 5770 in crossfire is better than HD 5850, but not better than HD 5870. Just checked the guru3d review. There are also some simple reasons also
> 
> a single 5770 has 800 stream processor, 40 texture unit and 16 ROP unit with 128 bit memory bus.
> a single HD 5870 has 1600 stream processor, 80 Texture unit and 32 ROP with 256 bit memory bandwidth.
> ...



 2X HD5770 in Xfire will offer performance almost same as HD5870. but not more. 

about X8 mode. is HD5770 enough powerful to use full X16 bandwidth or say X8 too less? i don't think so. X8 should be enough for it. X16 will be a better but X8 Xfire won't affect performance.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2010)

> 2X HD5770 in Xfire will offer performance almost same as HD5870.  but  not more.
> 
> about X8 mode. is HD5770 enough powerful to use full X16 bandwidth or  say X8 too less? i don't think so. X8 should be enough for it. X16 will  be a better but X8 Xfire won't affect performance.



X8 is  little less for today's graphics card. Xfire increases performance due  to the parallelism, having two GPU to work simultaneously. But in X8  mode, the system will not be able to fed the hungry graphics card with  the data required, while playing games in Full HD, with Antialising set  to highest level. Then performance starts to scaled down due to the  bottleneck.
This is same problem faced by Core i5 750, in multi GPU  setup as its PCI Express controller operates in X8 mode when two GPUs  are connected.

Another thing is HD 5770 is having 128 bit memory  bus compared to 256 bit of HD 58XX series. Now putting two 128 bit cards  does not give you the bandwidth of a 256 bit card operating in same  frequency, it will be always less.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 8, 2010)

ya you are correct man. HD5770 crossfire > HD5850 not 5870. But which mobo do we have which supports crossfire @ 16X ?


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2010)

aby geek said:


> it hurts a lot coming from a delhite. you could  have just said you are notwell versed in it, but irrirtating is way too  much for ur mother tounge. respect it.



A. I am not a Delhi native.
B. I respect my mother tongue which his hindi, so do not type it in  Roman (hindi typed in English) to *******ize it.
C. Most people read these forums really quick and post - reading Hindi  in English slows down the process.
D. Hindi in English is difficult to understand and comprehend, thus  reply too.
E. Not all users are Hindi speaking .



kkr said:


> well are there any major price drops in september?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous  post was at 02:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...



If you really want to go for Xfire get the HD5870s or get the HD5970. It  is quite pointless getting 2x HD5770, the HD5870 is almost there at  same level. The extra clutter of cables, space occupation, power  consumption is not worth it, unless using the highest end cards.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 8, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya you are correct man. Hd5770 crossfire > hd5850 not 5870. But which mobo do we have which supports crossfire @ 16x ?



790fx, 890fx, x48, x58.


----------



## aby geek (Jul 9, 2010)

@asigh dont feel bad man. i only objected on irritating word, just say it in another way next time. and i totaly agree with you writing hindi in roman may not appeal to all but you know using hindi font is not an option.


@gpu iam still going to stick with one 5850 and sell it and get its replacement in april may . i am sure 6850 or whatever its name be wil be a more advanced product and will deliver much better in dx11 games.

*www.thinkdigit.com/Gaming/Asus-combines-two-Radeon-HD-5870-cards_4987.html

heres an overkill


----------



## kkr (Jul 9, 2010)

hmm..i am going for hd 5870


----------

